
“Why is your writing so violent?” – Joyce Carol Oates (1981) - bookofjoe
http://movies2.nytimes.com/books/98/07/05/specials/oates-violent.html
======
bookofjoe
Correct URL: [http://movies2.nytimes.com/books/98/07/05/specials/oates-
vio...](http://movies2.nytimes.com/books/98/07/05/specials/oates-violent.html)

